# Learning footjam tailwhips in the snow!



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yep, season is very close to being totally over here, we just had our first snow of the year today... crap.










Sorry about the crappy pic, self-timed shots with no flash don't help do they? My flash takes way too long to charge and it's dark early now....










And of course, my now-famous random bike porn shot.










I'm not having any trouble having the bike do the whole 360 degrees, but I seem to lose balance on the front tire before I get time to put my feet back on my pedals. Anyone has any tips on that?


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

never seen anyone do foot jam tail whips on a 26 inch


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Well now you have! A 5'6'' guy at that! it was my second time out trying them. Like I said I'm up to the point where the bike makes it around without a hitch, but I lose balance on the front tire before I can hop back on the pedals and roll away.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i have been messen with foot jams and was trying out whips. but couldnt get them tips? but i lose my balance too after a while


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

go a brisk walking speed.

clockwise: pass left foot over tt and jam fork, push out to the left with the right foot as soon as rear leaves the ground, don't be afraid to push HARD

counter clockwise : pass right foot over tt and jam fork, push out the right as soon as rear comes up

This is what I've gathered so far, next step would be:

Stay in balance on the front tire when it's time to get back on your pedals.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i have had this same problem for a while i get it around without a problem its just right before you hop on you lose balance, ooo how i feel your pain


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> go a brisk walking speed.
> 
> clockwise: pass left foot over tt and jam fork, push out to the left with the right foot as soon as rear leaves the ground, don't be afraid to push HARD
> 
> ...


thanks a bunch will go and try agian tomrrow


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I tried that a long time ago... besides not be able to balance very well in a foot jam the back tire hit the ground in front of the bars every time. i gueess you need to lean back a bit to get it.

But I wouldn't waste to much time messing around with flat land on a 26' sure it looks cool though...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You don't even ride a bike...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i officialy just reported your last post djskeeskee.
wha now?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

So you reported a post where he actually hasn't violated any rules?


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> I tried that a long time ago... besides not be able to balance very well in a foot jam the back tire hit the ground in front of the bars every time. i gueess you need to lean back a bit to get it.
> 
> But I wouldn't waste to much time messing around with flat land on a 26' sure it looks cool though...


SkeetsOnDj's you do know that no one is gonna believe you until we get some pics right?...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

He really doesn't ride a bike... he says he's been off the bike for 10 weeks because of 10 broken bones... messed up back... whatever... but he routinely comes here to... ask how to bunny hop... brag about barspins... brag about tailwhips... brag about 360s... ask how to route his brakes so that he can do barspins and tailwhips... etc.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> So you reported a post where he actually hasn't violated any rules?


im bored? and having multiple acounts is a no-no.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

djskeet skeet skeet your my hero


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

mack-a-nator said:


> djskeet skeet skeet your my hero


I am everybodies hero.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

snaky build snow quarters


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

better yet try and abubuca on a snow man...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> better yet try and abubuca on a snow man...


i'l guessing that's a bad idea b/c snow is a little slippery


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

JBsoxB said:


> i'l guessing that's a bad idea b/c snow is a little slippery


nah, that 55 foot gap he did on his bike in whistler, it was made of snow, right urbanfreerider?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> nah, that 55 foot gap he did on his bike in whistler, it was made of snow, right urbanfreerider?


 No it was red hot lava. i need special tires so it didn't melt them.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

dont lie to me you ***. we all know it was snow.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> dont lie to me you ***. we all know it was snow.


ohh wait, i think it was ICE on the lips and LAVA in the middle. A magical curse made the ice not melt. The landing was a little sketchy.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

wow i tooootalllllyyyy believe you super uber awesome freeriderman


----------



## jake211980 (Feb 4, 2006)

although I have never tried this trick I would guess you are losing you balance due to the momentum of the bike coming around. I would just try positioning yourself differently at that point.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> He really doesn't ride a bike... he says he's been off the bike for 10 weeks because of 10 broken bones... messed up back... whatever... but he routinely comes here to... ask how to bunny hop... brag about barspins... brag about tailwhips... brag about 360s... ask how to route his brakes so that he can do barspins and tailwhips... etc.


Has there been a thread that you haven't jabbed at DJSkeet?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

jake211980 said:


> although I have never tried this trick I would guess you are losing you balance due to the momentum of the bike coming around. I would just try positioning yourself differently at that point.


I'm actually losing balance because the front tire starts rolling backwards when the bike has made it about 270 degrees around, so my foot does not stay jammed, that's what I'm trying to figure out right now, which way to position myself.

Throwing weight forward would probably increase my front tire rolling backward under me when the bike has made it around, so I think that's out of the question.

Throwing weight back might help keeping my foot planted, but I don't know if it would make the rear come down early.

I'll have to try and practice some more eh?


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> I'm actually losing balance because the front tire starts rolling backwards when the bike has made it about 270 degrees around, so my foot does not stay jammed, that's what I'm trying to figure out right now, which way to position myself.
> 
> Throwing weight forward would probably increase my front tire rolling backward under me when the bike has made it around, so I think that's out of the question.
> 
> ...


good luck with that, post some pics when you finally made it perfect coz you are allredy making that good :thumbsup:

I'll post my pics too when I do that but first I have to learn how to tailwhip with brake jam than foot jam :madman: :madman: :madman:

peace


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

damn that sucks about the snow.....its sunny and 60 right now in michigan  

hopefully gonna hook up with AnnArborDJer today and do some riding :thumbsup:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

wait dude I've got an idea if you pull yourself down by pulling up on the bars maybe the front wheel rotation might stop. Cuz if you pull on the bars without a fast motion the bike will just stay as it is and you'll be pushing yourself down on the wheel. No movement pssible here I guess. Just try and see what happens...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

-.---.- said:


> wait dude I've got an idea if you pull yourself down by pulling up on the bars maybe the front wheel rotation might stop. Cuz if you pull on the bars without a fast motion the bike will just stay as it is and you'll be pushing yourself down on the wheel. No movement pssible here I guess. Just try and see what happens...


I could give it a try yeah.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I think if you just do what you've been doing but keep squated as low as possible over the front wheel you should be able to keep balanced long enough for the bike to return. When I started to do these I'd be standing too tall over the bike forcing me forward which moved the bike in a backward motion.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

ServeEm said:


> Has there been a thread that you haven't jabbed at DJSkeet?


Yes, there has.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ServeEm said:


> I think if you just do what you've been doing but keep squated as low as possible over the front wheel you should be able to keep balanced long enough for the bike to return. When I started to do these I'd be standing too tall over the bike forcing me forward which moved the bike in a backward motion.


That would make sense, keeping my center of gravity low should help me stop move around. I'll definitely be giving that one a try, thanks!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

btw i know what you mean about winter coming... it's already down to like 68 during the day!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Yes, there has.


post one from the dj/urban/street section then


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> btw i know what you mean about winter coming... it's already down to like 68 during the day!


for SO CAL  damn screw global warming


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> post one from the dj/urban/street section then


The ones that you HAVEN'T posted in.

For instance... in this thread... I didn't say anything, other people did.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=352577

There are plenty of threads that I don't pick on you. You are not that important.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

tell me how it works k dude?


----------



## jake211980 (Feb 4, 2006)

I not sure if i getting how you are positioned, but shouldn't you be unjamming your foot to get your leg over the tt around 270? If so you should have no pressure on the tire and it shouldn't roll back on you. I would go try it to see if I am even close to knowing what I am talking about, but I have have a gold label. bad backwards u. I tried it once and almost broke a couple toes.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

so how does the pulling on the bars work...will this be my first noncrappy post?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

jake211980 said:


> I not sure if i getting how you are positioned, but shouldn't you be unjamming your foot to get your leg over the tt around 270? If so you should have no pressure on the tire and it shouldn't roll back on you. I would go try it to see if I am even close to knowing what I am talking about, but I have have a gold label. bad backwards u. I tried it once and almost broke a couple toes.


Well, it's more around 300 to 330 degress or so when I have to hop off, or else the bike is too far off from the foot that is up in the air doing nothing. I need the bike to stay still for like a fraction of a second more to finish the move up.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

are footjams "bad"? common sense would say yes because of the shock....but will it mess anything up?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> are footjams "bad"? common sense would say yes because of the shock....but will it mess anything up?


I think crashing hurts the fork an awful lot more. Think about it, I'm locking the tire up with my foot, probably putting as much stress on the fork as a normal brake would, probably less.

I doubt it hurts anything, especially at the speed I'm going to do those.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

congratz on 5,000 posts :thumbsup:


----------

